# Returning the Dx



## Captain (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to inform that I returned the Dx after keeping it with me for 6 days. 

I have owned a K2 for 15 days only and ended up liking K2 over the Dx.

When taking the decision, money was NOT the issue.

Decision was taken because I just loved the size and weight of k2 and it serves my purpose of portability and bedroom reading.

Newbies in dilemma of buying a Dx or a K2..I suggest go for K2 if you are looking for portability, bed room reading, cheaper option.

Go for Dx if you like playing with bricks, need LARGE screens and need to download lot of personal docs.

There has been some publicity of the quality of Dx screen being superior to k2. I am sure, I am not blind as I personally found no apparent difference. Perhaps because I bought the K2 and Dx at the same time and maybe the same updated technology technology is being used in both for manufacturing the screen.

Anyways, will love to know who all end up returning the Dx.

I will upgrade my k2 as and when the colored version comes along.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting this info. I to love the size of the K2 and have wondered if I would like the DX. Good to hear the side by side comparison. I really love the size of my K2 and it is easy to take places.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I definitely understand that the DX isn't for everyone, and even said so in my review. I just don't agree with any reference to it being like "a brick." It give the impression that the thing weighs 20 pounds, and that's simply not true. I'm a little person with Brittle Bone Disease, and were it even remotely heavy, that would be a serious problem for me. But I can handle the device, lift it, and move it around with no problem. I also have a large reference book (not available on the Kindle) on my bed, and while I can move it around some, not nearly as easily as the DX.

It is indeed heavier than the previous Kindles and I agree that the size and weight may not suit all people or their needs. But it is not a "brick" either, and putting that thought in the minds of people who might be considering the DX might unfairly effect their decision. It's no heavier than a 3 subject spiral bound notebook, even when the DX is in my M-Edge cover.

Of course if someone whacked me over the head with a DX, I might change my mind about the brick analogy.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> Of course if someone whacked me over the head with a DX, I might change my mind about the brick analogy.


LOL - too funy.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> It's no heavier than a 3 subject spiral bound notebook, even when the DX is in my M-Edge cover.


This really helps put it into perspective, so thank you for that comparison. I am debating whether to go for a DX in addition to K1 and K2, but I really don't know if I need a third K...........


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm reading a DTB right now that is a brick.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> It's no heavier than a 3 subject spiral bound notebook, even when the DX is in my M-Edge cover.


And I bet not nearly as floppy!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

My husband has very bad hands from years as a meatcutter and he loves the KDX.  It is only 18 oz.  Most big men can eat a steak that size!!  The text is crisp and clear and the fact that you can read it anyway you prefer is amazing.  I cannot find one thing I do not like about it.  Of course, I never owned the K1 or K2.  I think each of us our attached to our own version of Kindle for whatever reasons.  It's like a new member to our family already.  Honestly, the weight of the KDX is not an issue, but the large screen is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

To be fair to the OP, I think the comment was in relation to the noted difference between the DX and the smaller Kindles. If you are already used to the smaller Kindles, your first impression of the DX is that it is massive. I referred to it as the Godzilla of Kindles in my review. But if one gets past that, you realize that it is only big in relation to the other Kindles, and is actually more than small enough to fit through the average size door.   It's not going to fit in your average purse, and I think many people will find it just more comfortable to hold it with two hands because of the wider distribution of the weight (something I can only speculate since holding either my K1 or KDX while I read is a viable option for me). 

The only reason I responded to the OP was because "brick" gives a connotation to the Kindle's weight that simply isn't fair. People should choose to buy (or not buy) a Kindle based upon a more realistic perspective.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I so agree, Greg.  The KDX is not even close to a "brick".  I love the screen size.  You can fit the K2 in the screen, I think.  I read for nearly 5 hours the other night on the KDX and no hand or finger strain at all.  It is just a very comfortable size for reading without any glasses.  Also, enlarging the font size is a great feature for us older folks.  The photos are very clear on them too.  So far, so good.  I have become a fan.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmmm, a glass bottle with 12oz of my favorite beverage weighs about as much as a nekkid DX.

I'm so happy I've worked out with them bottles for so many years. Now I can do a little cross training with my DX.

Seriously I don't understand the "weight" issue for _most, not all,_ people. Portability, yes; preference to reading novels in paperback size vs hardback size, yes; usefulness of having access to pdf files, yes; eyesight issues, yes etc, ect, etc... To me there are so many other considerations that take precedence over weight, I just can't believe 18oz is even a issue for most users.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> It's not going to fit in your average purse,


Have you seen some people's purses? LOL 

Though, I agree, I like a smaller purse and my K1 fits just fine in it. I'll need to evaluate carrying the DX -- probably mostly won't take it out and about, but if I need to I'll need a secure way to do so.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

My take on the "brick" comment from the OP is that he was using a commonly used figure of speech. It doesn't seem like the comment warranted the responses received...I'd be surprised if someone made a purchase decision based on that comment, especially when the weight of the DX is available on the Amazon website. He seemed to have a valid comparison point since he also had a K2 and he was expressing his opinion.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

In my counter point to the OP I could have easily have said that the Kindle DX is "light as a feather" as a figure of speech, and not only would that paint an inaccurate picture, but I'm sure some people who read that would be falsely influenced in how light they perceive the DX to be. I think the same can be said about calling it a brick. A lot of people here are on the fence about buying the thing, and for them, those comments would very much influence decisions. I noticed the reference, so I'm sure others will as well. I just wanted to make sure that a more accurate perspective was given here.


----------



## Captain (Jun 6, 2009)

Wunderkind said:


> My take on the "brick" comment from the OP is that he was using a commonly used figure of speech. It doesn't seem like the comment warranted the responses received...I'd be surprised if someone made a purchase decision based on that comment, especially when the weight of the DX is available on the Amazon website. He seemed to have a valid comparison point since he also had a K2 and he was expressing his opinion.


Wunderkind,

Thank you very much for you kind words in support of the analogy used.

A K2 most likely, if hit one's head will not cause much damage but the "brick" Dx will definitely cause homicide.

The Dx's weight is similar to the weight of the cellphones available during the mid 90's.I have heard many horror stories of homicide in the 90's in which the "brick" cell phones were used aggressively as a weapon to cause injuries.

I personally would not like to own a potential weapon in form of a Dx.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Standard Bricks: AxBxC 
1 001-100 Brick, Standard, Wall
Weight: 13.2 lb (6 kg) 2" x 4" x 4"
2 001-200 Brick, Standard, Base
Weight: 14.9 lb (6.9 kg) 2" x 4" x 4"
3 001-300 Brick, Standard, Top
Weight: 5 lb (2.3 kg) 2" x 4" x 2"

Corner Bricks: AxBxC 
4 001-400 Brick, Corner, Wall
Weight: 13.2 lb (6 kg) 2" x 4" x 4"
5 001-500 Brick, Corner, Base
Weight: 14.9 lb (6.9 kg) 2" x 4" x 4" 
6 001-600 Brick, Corner, Top
Weight: 5 lb (2.3 kg) 2" x 4" x 2" 

Reverse Corner Bricks: AxBxC 
11 001-132 Brick, Reverse Corner, Wall
Weight: 13.2 lb (6 kg) 2" x 4" x 4" 
10 001-130 Brick, Reverses Corner, Base
Weight: 14.9 lb (6.8 kg) 2" x 4" x 4" 
12 001-135 Brick, Reverse Corner, Top
Weight: 5 lb (2.3 kg) 2" x 4" x 2" 

Left End Cap Bricks: AxBxC 
26 001-148 Brick, Left End Cap, Wall
Weight: 14.9 lb (6.9 kg) 2" x 4" x 4" 
16 001-147 Brick, Left End Cap, Base
Weight: 13.2 lb (6 kg) 2" x 4" x 4" 
14 001-142 Brick, Left End Cap, Top
Weight: 5.2 lb (2.4 kg) 2" x 4" x 2" 

Right End Cap Bricks: AxBxC 
27 001-149 Brick, Right End Cap, Wall
Weight: 14.9 lb (6.9 kg) 2" x 4" x 4" 
15 001-145 Brick, Right End Cap, Base
Weight: 13.2 lb (6 kg) 2" x 4" x 4" 
13 001-140 Brick, Right End Cap, Top
Weight: 5.2 lb (2.4 kg) 2" x 4" x 2"


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wunderkind said:


> My take on the "brick" comment from the OP is that he was using a commonly used figure of speech. It doesn't seem like the comment warranted the responses received...I'd be surprised if someone made a purchase decision based on that comment, especially when the weight of the DX is available on the Amazon website. He seemed to have a valid comparison point since he also had a K2 and he was expressing his opinion.


I think it's hyperbole.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Well Captain it certainly seems like you need to return the KDX,as it is not for you 

As for me,I love my KDX and I do not find it heavy or cumbersome in any way.
It is a very comfortable reader that I enjoy as much as my K1 and my K2.

So any perspective buyers of the KDX, please realize that the KDX is nothing like a brick,and is certainly NOT heavy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks to reading this at 5 am, I will now have the song Thick as a Brick stuck in my head for the whole entire day. LOL.

Enjoy, everyone...


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

[color=pink]I have to say that I love my DX. Weight is not an issue even with my arthritis in my hands, wrists and shoulders. It seems very lightweight to me.

I can see if you are use to the smaller versions and don't care about an eye grabber like the DX but the screen is awesome, the fonts are great and I love it!     :)[/color]


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Well Captain it certainly seems like you need to return the KDX,as it is not for you
> 
> As for me,I love my KDX and I do not find it heavy or cumbersome in any way.
> It is a very comfortable reader that I enjoy as much as my K1 and my K2.
> ...


It does sound like the KDX is not for you. I agree with Sugar I do not find it heavy or cumbersome in any way. I find it comfortable and I also enjoy it as much as my K1 and K2.

Please any one who may be thinking about buying the KDX it is not like a brick.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I bought my K2 on April 23rd, and have to admit I kind of freaked out when I heard a new one was already coming out. but when I heard exactly what it was (essentially the same thing, but bigger), I was relieved. because, like you, I only use mine to read. and I love the portability, it fits in my purse no problem. I think if I was a college student or worked somewhere where I needed the .pdf support, it'd be great. but I love my K2 and I don't know if I'd even upgrade if they did color, simply because I'm just using it to read. then again, color would be great for my blog subscriptions... hmm....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am a kindle users since December 2007 and got the DX one day after its release. I love it. This is a case where size is better. I have repurposed a soft slipcase for it from another electronic device and it slips into my briefcase with more ease than my Kindle 1. I believe the DX is the wave of the future for Kindle. There isn't a place that I use it that I don't wind up giving a demonstration. While my Kindle 1 was read in public without drawing much attention.

Edward C. Patterson
PS: And yes, I am the first American Author to do a reading from a DX


----------



## Cycles4Fun (Jun 1, 2009)

In deference to the OP, the term "brick" does carry a lot of baggage.  For example, when the term "brick" is used when referencing a device it has the meaning of useless.  When Apple first released the iPhone (generation 1), they pointed out that if anyone modified the phone in any way the phone would disable permanently.  The term was that it would be a "$500 brick" (Gen 1 was not subsidized as the current iPhones are).  Just yesterday a friend of mine attempted to upgrade his iPhone and screwed it up.  He wrote to me, "I bricked it".  He has since fixed it and is no longer a brick.

I have heard the term used for many devices that either break, are outdated, or don't do much.  Which is pretty much what a brick does.  I, like Greg, winced when I saw the word used and like Greg I know what you were trying to say, it's heavier.  But I have had my DX from the 6/11 and my M-Edge cover since the 6/12 and I don't "feel" the weight anymore.  I picked up my Kindle 1 the other day and actually squinted at it.  Don't get me wrong I still love the thing but when you get accustomed to the DX the original feels very tiny.

If you do not like the DX then you should return it, no problem there.  But maybe the weight could be considered a bonus.  Since reading is not the most physical of activities, the DX builds up your biceps.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I do remember the "brick" cellphones, and I think an important point is that they were somewhat shaped very much like a brick. I think they were also heavier than a DX, and more cumbersome to hold/carry. As I said, I just objected to the impression that the term "brick" gives to those who haven't used one. It's definitely not for everyone, but not because it even remotely resembles a brick, which regardless of how you meant it, is how people would have taken it. We should probably stop beating this dead horse now. The poor creature has had enough.  

And I tend to agree with Ed. After getting my DX, I can't help but think that perhaps instead of the DX being considered the Big Brother Kindle, maybe it should be the "standard" size, with the other Kindles being considered the portable version. Either way there is a need and place for both sizes.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

sorry Captain that it didn't work out for you.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Guess I need to give my personal opinion too. Just got the Kindle DX yesterday and I was so worried that I had made a big mistake after reading the heavy as a brick comment.
No mistake was made. The Kindle DX is not heavy! It is very comfortable on these old arthritic wrists and fingers. The bigger screen is lovely for reading. On the first reading, I truly found myself getting into the print. That is something that has only happened a few times with my K2 in four months of ownership.

Several small enhancements have been made to improve the "reading experience" of the DX. The little five-way joy stick is a bit taller and it has more wiggle room in order to make movement easier. (On the K2 I found I was using my nail to move the joy stick instead of my finger tip) Moving the DX cursor up and down through the pages is faster and best of all for me is that the "click" of the buttons has been quieted. That small improvement will make it easier to read while my husband is sleeping and isn't as noticeable for my ears while I am reading. The K2 "click" was very annoying.

If I could return my K2, I would do it, but it has been promised to my husband. Actually, I have offered to sell the Kindle 2 and buy him the DX for Fathers Day. He is thinking it over. 

luvshihtzu


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> We should probably stop beating this dead horse now.


So. . . .you're saying. . . .we've pretty much 'bricked' it.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> I do remember the "brick" cellphones, and I think an important point is that they were somewhat shaped very much like a brick. I think they were also heavier than a DX, and more cumbersome to hold/carry. As I said, I just objected to the impression that the term "brick" gives to those who haven't used one. It's definitely not for everyone, but not because it even remotely resembles a brick, which regardless of how you meant it, is how people would have taken it. We should probably stop beating this dead horse now. The poor creature has had enough.
> 
> And I tend to agree with Ed. After getting my DX, I can't help but think that perhaps instead of the DX being considered the Big Brother Kindle, maybe it should be the "standard" size, with the other Kindles being considered the portable version. Either way there is a need and place for both sizes.


You gotta admit, that those cell phones were the "bomb" back in the day. Nobody complained about the weight if they had one.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . .you're saying. . . .we've pretty much 'bricked' it.


We SO need a rim shot smilie. 



kevindorsey said:


> You gotta admit, that those cell phones were the "bomb" back in the day. Nobody complained about the weight if they had one.


True. It's all relative, isn't it?


----------



## Captain (Jun 6, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> We SO need a rim shot smilie.
> 
> True. It's all relative, isn't it?


No one complained about them those days because they obviously served a dual purpose, that off a cellphone and of a self defense weapon 24/7.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I wish I could keep my DX.  I absolutely love the crisper, darker text and larger reading screen, while hating the keyboard (ALT+ for a #?) and PDF rendering.  If I had two more purses that it would fit, I might have kept it, but its just too big for me to port like I do Fred (K2).  I guess my trusty K2 will  have to do this the 'Next Generation' comes along


----------



## Captain (Jun 6, 2009)

Let me reiterate for the benefit of members who may be in Europe/Asia/South America and who plan to get it shipped it themselves to their continent and will end up buying most likely the v. expensive non-returnable Dxs from E-bay. 

The main difference between K2 & Dx is as follows :-

aa) Dx has a larger screen. ( very very apparent to all).

bb) Dx has weight of a slab Brick while K2 is a nice cute light paper back novel like.

cc) DX has a useless over hyped auto-rotate facility from portrait to landscape view.

Other than that, I personally did not find any other apparent difference between the two. People who claim that Dx has a superior quality screen or a better 5 way toggle button are just imagining so but their is no apparent difference, realistically speaking.

Now, guys do you really want a ebook reader or a brick like e-book to tug along like a heavy sack on your back or a brick like object to hold in your hands to read which might eventually cause a muscle strain or torn ligament or even cause "tennis elbow" after a prolonged long term use.

however, Dx has some advantages. More space to read  the enlarged font on the big screen in case you are almost blind. To carry a potential weapon with you in case you live in a dangerous neighborhood. You can load your Pdf  docs directly in it without sending to amazon. BUT be forewarned. the quality of the PDFs loaded directly is still very very inferior to what you get after getting it resent from Amazon.

My review is more for people who may not be able to ship it back from a foreign country . So guys, take care and be forewarned.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

You mean your review with the highly and intentionally misleading classification of its weight? As an under 4 foot disabled man with Brittle Bone disease, I can lift the Kindle without worrying about any of those afflictions you named.

Finally, someone I can beat in an arm wrestling match!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> You mean your review with the highly and intentionally misleading classification of its weight? As an under 4 foot disabled man with Brittle Bone disease, I can lift the Kindle without worrying about any of those afflictions you named.
> 
> Finally, someone I can beat in an arm wrestling match!


I have a feeling your sarcasm detector is malfunctioning.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Probably. I keep taking it to the shop, and they keep "saying" that it's working fine, but...


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Greg, I agree with you, I've owned k1 and k2, and have spent a few hours with a friends DX and there is a difference in weight, but not as dramatic as is being implied. I read for it for about 4 hours and didn't build any more muscle at all   .  Four hours of holding the constant weight and only enjoyment to show for it


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The DX is so light, when I read, I let it levitate in front of me and manuever through it telepathically. The only problem I have is in a breeze, it almost blew away and I had to run down the block after it. But because of the auto rotate, I never missed a page. Wonderful!!! Sigh!!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## rmaiolo (Feb 26, 2009)

maybe it feels like a brick because of all the books the DX stores? have you tried removing some?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

<splutter>

You really should warn people who might be drinking something while they read. . . . .

<mopping keyboard>


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Not only does the DX weigh like a brick, but it had cooties too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Now, Now. . . . .let's not go all elementary school. . . . .


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

All I can say after reading all the posts to the thread, the KDX is NOT a brick - even though we well established that as soon as Mr. Banks came along. 



Scheherazade said:


> Standard Bricks: AxBxC
> 1 001-100 Brick, Standard, Wall
> Weight: 13.2 lb (6 kg) 2" x 4" x 4"
> 2 001-200 Brick, Standard, Base
> ...


Haha, nice way to put it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

wow, the fanbois have sure come out in this thread.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

*snip*


Captain said:


> . People who claim that Dx has a superior quality screen or a better 5 way toggle button are just imagining so but their is no apparent difference, realistically speaking.


I actually have all 3 versions of the Kindle,and I can absolutely say that the KDX has a better screen resolution,and a better 5 way toggle.
It is not my imagination at all 

It seems to me Captain that the KDX just wasn't for you,which is fine,but for you to attempt to run down the KDX just seems a bit much.

Again, the KDX is NOT heavy,it is NOT cumbersome, it is NOT lacking anything in usability,and there are definite improvements in resolution over the K1 and the K2.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Only on KB is it possible to take a negative first post, be it about a DX or a frog, and build it into something this funny....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> *snip*
> I actually have all 3 versions of the Kindle,and I can absolutely say that the KDX has a better screen resolution,and a better 5 way toggle.
> It is not my imagination at all
> 
> ...


I agree if the KDX was not for you that is fine. I do not think it is fair for you to try and get others not to buy it. Of all the 3 kindles I have the KDX is the best one. It is not cumbersome, not heavy. I think it is sad that someone who would love the KDX would not get one because of what you have said.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Although my first DX is a "brick", other than the fact that the screen is bad, there is nothing else "brick like" about it. It is heavier than my K1 or K2, this is true. When judged by itself, I don't find the word heavy coming to mind at all. It is very slim and the screen is incredible. It does have a sturdy feel to it that I find comforting. It's not so lite that it feels like it's going to fly out of my hands or anything. I am so not bothered by the weight, that I will definitely be adding an Oberon cover.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree, only when the color version comes along.  I love my kindle two.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Only on KB is it possible to take a negative first post, be it about a DX or a frog, and build it into something this funny....


The power of positive thinking...

L


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I do not think the DX is too heavy or too large, but my habds are not small.  Although she hasn't really tried it yet (and is not very fond on gadgets), I'm sure it's too big for her (she is small with tiny hands- YEAH!!).  The big screen is really beautiful and a much better reading experience (more on the page just looks better).  finally, reading pdf's in landscape is much better as the text is often substantially larger.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> wow, the fanbois have sure come out in this thread.


This is KindleBoards. I thought we were all fanboys and girls? Well, except Captain, obviously...


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Uh, guys.  OP has the right to his opinion just as much as anybody.  Just because he thinks the DX is heavy and prefers the lighter K2 doesn't make him less of a fan of the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stargazer is right. .. . . I think it's probably time to move on. . . . . . .

thanks,










(borrowing one of Betsy's hats)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Love the hat, Ann.  Let's not make that hat roar.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

The whole brick comment had made me seriously wonder what I was going to think of the DX when I finally got it, which was today btw, but I figured that I'd wait until I used it before posting here.

Now, I had expected to disagree with the idea of calling the DX a brick, and I do, but I also expected that I'd have a problem with it being called a brick, I don't. I never thought that I'd have a low opinion of my K1 but after using the DX I do, it feels like a child's toy, and it feels sorta like rubbish as well in comparison to the quality of the DX.

The K1 served it's purpose, it got to me to read again, but the DX is a much more natural fit for me as the few books that I was reading pre-Kindle (The Harry Potter series and The Wheel of Time series) were all in hardback, and having the screen size of the DX for reading now has completely improved the feel of reading for me.

I think that what it comes down to is that those that favor paperbacks should go with a K2, those that favor hardbacks should go with a DX.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree. Ad I thought I'd nver abandon my K1. It now lays plugged into it charger weeping that I'm dancing with his bigger, beter, sleeker, younger DX brother. Size counts.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I agree. Ad I thought I'd nver abandon my K1. It now lays plugged into it charger weeping that I'm dancing with his bigger, beter, sleeker, younger DX brother. Size counts.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Sounds like a guy thing


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Sounds like a guy thing


LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Sounds like a guy thing


Actually, it's gay thing. 

Miss Chatty


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Selcien said:


> I never thought that I'd have a low opinion of my K1 but after using the DX I do, it feels like a child's toy, and it feels sorta like rubbish as well in comparison to the quality of the DX.


Yeah, I tend to agree with you. I never owned the K2, but for me, the DX makes the K1 seem like the production model, while it is the fully polished product.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, whether the DX is a brick, brick-like, the weight of brick veneer, or light as a feather, it is all a non-issue. Actually, I feel dumber for having read some of these posts (LOL). My one and only stumbling block with the DX is its page control. I am ambidexterous, but definitely a left-handed reader. The K2 has page and page back controls on the left side, the DX does not. Sure, you can turn it upside down to read, but why should you have to? And you cannot page left-handed if your DX is in a new Oberon.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

docjered said:


> Well, whether the DX is a brick, brick-like, the weight of brick veneer, or light as a feather, it is all a non-issue. Actually, I feel dumber for having read some of these posts (LOL). My one and only stumbling block with the DX is its page control. I am ambidexterous, but definitely a left-handed reader. The K2 has page and page back controls on the left side, the DX does not. Sure, you can turn it upside down to read, but why should you have to? And you cannot page left-handed if your DX is in a new Oberon.


Why can you not page left handed with the DX in an Oberon cover? I don't have an Oberon for the DX yet, but the cover I do have fits the same way an Oberon will and I have no problems flipping the DX upside down. I just turn the DX and the cover together to be upside or bottomside up. No trouble.

PS: I did get my DX before we left for our trip! Woohoo!


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> I
> 
> 
> Greg Banks said:
> ...


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I am a kindle users since December 2007 and got the DX one day after its release. I love it. This is a case where size is better. I have repurposed a soft slipcase for it from another electronic device and it slips into my briefcase with more ease than my Kindle 1. I believe the DX is the wave of the future for Kindle. There isn't a place that I use it that I don't wind up giving a demonstration. While my Kindle 1 was read in public without drawing much attention.


I don't have a Kindle DX, so I'm interested in the size comparison to the K1 (which I do have). I can put the K1 into my attache case quite easily. 
What is the size/weight comparison between the two?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Size wise, it's a thin as a memo pad and weight-wise its 18.9 oz. I slip it into my attache case with ease. It doesn;t come with a cover, but I have a nice 10 inch slip bag that came with a panasonic DVD player which fit nicely. I find it more ergonomic than the Kindle 1. I use the keyboard also, as I do editing on my own word on the indle (last ditch stuff) and use highlight and notes. I had no trouble at all.

Edward C. atterson


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

docjered said:


> Well, whether the DX is a brick, brick-like, the weight of brick veneer, or light as a feather, it is all a non-issue. Actually, I feel dumber for having read some of these posts (LOL). My one and only stumbling block with the DX is its page control. I am ambidexterous, but definitely a left-handed reader. The K2 has page and page back controls on the left side, the DX does not. Sure, you can turn it upside down to read, but why should you have to? And you cannot page left-handed if your DX is in a new Oberon.


I don't quite get this. I'm right-handed but don't favor one side or the other when reading. I use buttons on both sides of my K1 -- sometimes one, sometimes the other. I've read my kindle while holding in one hand, the other or none. When I'm reading a book, I turn pages with my right hand, because the pages are on the right side.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Love my K1. I think there are lovely improvements in the K2 as my friends have it. DX looks delightful and I'm sure the text is superb; but for me personally, I like the smaller screen of the K1 K2. I'm convinced DX is better suited for college students, pdf users, newspapers, graphics; and those who prefer a large screen in general. I'm sure I'd be envious of the crisp text *IF* it were right in front of me...but:

I won't be switching to anything K+ unless it has folders.

*In defense of the K1:* (as Greg dubbed it the production model...hmmm; brick...production model) 
I love that _*I*_ control the battery and don't have to send K out when the battery needs to be replaced. I also love the infinity factor of the SD card slot. It's like having folders...sort of. I have all of my Classics on one SD card. All of my already read and don't feel like having to re download from Amazon on another SD card. (I don't want to be dependent on Amazon to store my books...a nice backup...but I like my SD slot.) K1 is the only K that I own; so, without having any side by side option...I don't notice the floors textwise and I know they exist; as I've played with K2. Yeah, I would like the page turn flicker to be non existent; but I am so used to it, that it's a non issue. I also find the page turn buttons on _both_ sides a benefit. Call me crazy; as the subject was it well debated...I like the oversized buttons too!!

*If they come out with K3 tomorrow:* I would want Amazon to switch back to the SD slot and the removable battery. I like to be in control; not have it taken from me. I feel that when Amazon took those features from the K2 they were making us more dependent upon them for its uses. I would also like to see an auto page turn like in the K1 (treadmill use) but with variable speeds, rather than having to raise or lower the font to make the adjustment.

*BOTTOM LINE:* K, K2, DX...K+++ We enjoy using it...we love to read, *whichever model.*


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I have a question for you Kindle owners who have both the 1 and/or 2 and the DX - Do you use both - one for a particular purpose and the other for another purpose?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought I would, but my Kindle 1 is lonely now, becuase I haven;t touched it since the new DX movcontact the StarShip Enterprise.  ed into my hands. I use it as a warehouse ofr 4,000 titles stored on my SD Card, but I'm wondering - why? However, I have no regrets. I've been on the Kindle 1 since December 2007, so that's a yar and a half of joy. Now I'm ready for 2 years of supreme joy, when the DX2X3Z1 (making this up) will be released - the DX that will also let me  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ssnake51 (Jun 6, 2009)

I just packed up my DX yesterday for returning to Amazon.
Main reason for the return is the lack of portability. The DX is taller than most of the hardcovers I own.

Unlike many others here, I don't use my Kindle for reading at home. I use it in order to have access to the books I'm reading while away from home.  I don't really see it as a replacement for reading paper books but as an adjunct to my reading.  And I think the K2 fills that role extremely well.  

For those who enjoy reading ebooks more than paperbooks and use their Kindle for reading at home, I think the DX is a better choice than the K2.  I honestly couldn't tell that much difference in the weight of the two products.  Though the size of the DX does make it pretty much a two-handed device unless one can support it on something.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to agree with Ed in a way:

If I were to upgrade...I know my K1 would be lonely and saved for a spare.  HOWEVER, that is why I am holding out until the upgrade version has all the things that I want...starting with folders.  I will be very happy when Amazon finally addresses that issue.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> stargazer is right. .. . . I think it's probably time to move on. . . . . . .
> 
> thanks,
> 
> ...


hehehe cute hat


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

docjered said:


> Well, whether the DX is a brick, brick-like, the weight of brick veneer, or light as a feather, it is all a non-issue.


Regardless of whether you care about the weight of the DX "light as a feather" would most definitely have been a notable achievement. 



Adele said:


> I have a question for you Kindle owners who have both the 1 and/or 2 and the DX - Do you use both - one for a particular purpose and the other for another purpose?


My K1 is pretty much SOL, it's too small for me, and it's lacks a feature that would be highly useful for my mom, which is the text-to-speech (albeit that has questionable value as publishers can disable the feature). So best case scenario is that it'll serve as a way to test my mom's interest in the Kindle, if she likes it well enough it will be upgraded.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The DX has been tempting me but I think I am going to wait until my K1 dies or they come out with a version that allows for folders or tagging.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Selcien:*

I just wanted to say hi. I remember when you were first contemplating getting the K1. I recall you saying that you wanted to start reading again because it had been a while. We had posted back and forth for a bit and I told you that you reminded me of my son; as you had a lot in common. Well, I can certainly see that the Kindle, DX and these boards have worked out well for you. It makes me happy to see that you are still with us and _enjoying_ reading again. All the best to you and your Mom. sjc


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

sjc said:


> I have to agree with Ed in a way:
> 
> If I were to upgrade...I know my K1 would be lonely and saved for a spare. HOWEVER, that is why I am holding out until the upgrade version has all the things that I want...starting with folders. I will be very happy when Amazon finally addresses that issue.


But who knows if they will ever address it though? They have their own agenda lots of times.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

angelad said:


> But who knows if they will ever address it though? They have their own agenda lots of times.


If they want me to upgrade, then they need to offer me a reason to upgrade. Native PDF capability and a larger screen in not enough. I want folders or tags. (shrugs) I would upgrade if they made those changes.

If they don't make those changes, I will upgrade when my K1 dies.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I love my DX, but I will say, I wish they'd updrage me to a devide that just plugs into my scull and download the universe into my mind. Just think of it - no more screens, no more bricks, no more need to open my eyes.

Ed Patterson


----------



## poo (May 19, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> Of course if someone whacked me over the head with a DX, I might change my mind about the brick analogy.


i know im quit late on this subject, but i just had to say that that comment gave me a good, well needed laugh! hahahaha
thanks greg,


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> But who knows if they will ever address it though? They have their own agenda lots of times.


Folders/Tags are probably the number one request...At some point they are bound to address it. I will wait...unless K1 dies (God FORBID) then will get new.

*ED:*


> no more need to open my eyes


Remind me never to pull in front of you while I'm driving!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Doesn;t everyone read their Kindle while driving?

(Bleieve it or not, Stephen King keeps a book on the passenger seat and reads whenever he's stopped for a light).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Selcien:*
> 
> I just wanted to say hi. I remember when you were first contemplating getting the K1. I recall you saying that you wanted to start reading again because it had been a while. We had posted back and forth for a bit and I told you that you reminded me of my son; as you had a lot in common. Well, I can certainly see that the Kindle, DX and these boards have worked out well for you. It makes me happy to see that you are still with us and _enjoying_ reading again. All the best to you and your Mom. sjc


Hi.

I remember as well. Both you and Leslie were pivotal in the beginning 'cause without being led here I wouldn't have ran into CS, and without CS pulling me back several times now I most certainly wouldn't be reading, well, excepting for the rest of The Wheel of Time series, that series holds a great deal of weight with me, but then, like Harry Potter, it has to end as well and then it would all be over.

The DX looks to be the final piece that I needed to be hooked. I started Distant Cousin Friday and finished it Sunday, which is amazing especially considering that I think it's only decent (disclaimer, the book never falls below decent, so I'm not in any way suggesting that anything in it is bad, and there are spikes which were really interesting), and now I've launched Project Read Everything On My Kindle. To that end I've read Star Wars: Lost Tribe of the Sith #1: Precipice (better than I thought a Star Wars story could be in written form, much prefer a visual medium though, but only serves to reinforce my hatred of incomplete stories... I mean, short stories), and Love Me, Still (I thoroughly enjoyed this one but I wish it had been a full novel instead of a short story, too much wasted potential). And I'll be starting something else tonight, definitely a notable change going on here.

I would like to add that my mom got her first e-book today, A Cry In The Night by Mary Higgins Clark.



Edward C. Patterson said:


> I love my DX, but I will say, I wish they'd updrage me to a devide that just plugs into my scull and download the universe into my mind. Just think of it - no more screens, no more bricks, no more need to open my eyes.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I take it that you're unfamiliar with Ghost In The Shell? 'Cause if you were you might be more hesitant about the kind of connection that could allow hackers to hack directly into your brain.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Well, I take my KDX EVERYWHERE, and I've never had a problem with porting it around with me. The weight is not that big of a deal to me. I just like having something to read in case I get stuck waiting in traffic or something, or waiting for something else. It's convenient, and the screen is large enough that I don't have to hold it, I can just look over on the passenger seat with adjusted size of the text.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Both you and Leslie were pivotal in the beginning 'cause without being led here I wouldn't have ran into CS, and without CS pulling me back several times now I most certainly wouldn't be reading


Aaawwww!! Thanks...you humble me. All the best.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Doesn;t everyone read their Kindle while driving?
> 
> (Bleieve it or not, Stephen King keeps a book on the passenger seat and reads whenever he's stopped for a light).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


This does not surprise me about Steven King...he also reads between innings at Red Sox Games.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Going to the Red Sox game tonight but I will not be bringing my Kindle.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Uncle Stevie reads on supermarket shopping lines (when he does his own shopping) too.

Ed Patterson


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I guess that explains how Stephen King can read so much.  LOL


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Going to the Red Sox game tonight but I will not be bringing my Kindle.


ohhhhhhhhhhhh I want to come. I love the Red Sox. When we lived in MA the company my husband worked for had season tickets (right next to Mr. King's) and we went to a lot of games.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I only went to a few games at Fenway when I was a kid. My Dad deemed the language and behavior to be bad for his little girl. THey are in DC playing the Nats.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Doesn;t everyone read their Kindle while driving?
> 
> (Bleieve it or not, Stephen King keeps a book on the passenger seat and reads whenever he's stopped for a light).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Wonder how long it'll be before they ban RWD (Reading while driving) lol


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I only went to a few games at Fenway when I was a kid. My Dad deemed the language and behavior to be bad for his little girl. THey are in DC playing the Nats.


I'll be watching ... we don't miss a game in our house even if it means watching it on the computer.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Note to self: Find way to send Stephen King one or more of my books...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

King's mantra is "Read as many hours a day as you write," and I follow that mantra to the letter. And to think, I'm 2 months older than he is. I got catching up to do. I only have 12 published to his 68 .   The DX will help with the mantra.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yikes!!  People reading Kindles while driving scares me...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Yikes!!  People reading Kindles while driving scares me...


Me too. If they read at a stop light, how would they know when the light changes to green or not?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would think that most jurisdictions have laws against distracted driving.  If there's an accident and they find that you were reading. . . even just at stoplights. . . .I think you could be cited.  Personally, while I've been tempted, I wouldn't do it. And, anyway, traffic lights just don't last that long. . .even around here.  I don't like to read in fits and starts;  I find it hard to follow the story line that way.

But that's just me. . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

One thing I haven't mastered is reading and walking with the Kindle. When I was a teenager (some half century ago), I had a 2 mile walk to school and would read the whole way, and yes, I tripped. Brooklyn street have lots of cracks and I've hit them, book fling and me landing curbside. I'm afraid if I did that now (not only would I be in traction) but my Kindle wouldn't survive the shot put.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Me too. If they read at a stop light, how would they know when the light changes to green or not?


When the car behind them honks.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That's it. I'm writing to Amazon to put on my wish light a Kindle with a rear view mirror.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> One thing I haven't mastered is reading and walking with the Kindle. When I was a teenager (some half century ago), I had a 2 mile walk to school and would read the whole way, and yes, I tripped. Brooklyn street have lots of cracks and I've hit them, book fling and me landing curbside. I'm afraid if I did that now (not only would I be in traction) but my Kindle wouldn't survive the shot put.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


My daughter reads like that all the time. I can't tell you how many people have stopped her to ask her if the book she's reading is "that good" she reads in elevators, walking down the halls on the way to doctors' offices, in restaurants while waiting for her food to come etc. She is a total bookaholic. Gotta admit, I have read in Houston traffic quite a bit, (when I was young) but only in grid-lock and yes, people did honk on occassion.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> One thing I haven't mastered is reading and walking with the Kindle. When I was a teenager (some half century ago), I had a 2 mile walk to school and would read the whole way, and yes, I tripped. Brooklyn street have lots of cracks and I've hit them, book fling and me landing curbside. I'm afraid if I did that now (not only would I be in traction) but my Kindle wouldn't survive the shot put.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


lol @ shot put hehehe too funny


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sugar:

Glad I can "...be a carrier =)"

Ed Patteson


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I read and walk  the kindle makes it easy. I have had people laughing at it quite a bit.
in Amsterdam I saw many a bike fixed with what looked like the top of a music stand. they were reading and biking = not me too fast walking is more my reading speed.
sylvia


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Ed on this one.  If I tried to read and walk at the same time one (or both!) of us would end up hurt bad. . . .


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

The great thing about the Kindle is that you can have it read to you when it is not easy to do the reading.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ed: I'd walk into a telephone pole or a stop sign and flatten my face; or worse, break my Kindle. Yikes.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

lol I have walked into a telephone pole. I now live in a place where there  are no poles or at least few and far between no sidewalks either. I still like walking and reading. I guess if it was raining too hard I would listen but I like reading better or listening to my ipod.
sylvia


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> One thing I haven't mastered is reading and walking with the Kindle. When I was a teenager (some half century ago), I had a 2 mile walk to school and would read the whole way, and yes, I tripped. Brooklyn street have lots of cracks and I've hit them, book fling and me landing curbside. I'm afraid if I did that now (not only would I be in traction) but my Kindle wouldn't survive the shot put.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I have mastered the 'walk to the car in the parking garage' at work while Kindling, but that is the extent of my expertise when walking. Now, standing in line and knowing to the nano-second when to exchange Kindle for wallet? I get the Gold medal!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

ak rain said:


> lol I have walked into a telephone pole. I now live in a place where there are no poles or at least few and far between no sidewalks either. I still like walking and reading. I guess if it was raining too hard I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried it 2 days ago. I found myself walking very slowly, which kind of detracts from process of getting from A to B considerably . I will keep this activity only for the most interesting of books.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

ak rain said:


> lol I have walked into a telephone pole. I now live in a place where there are no poles or at least few and far between no sidewalks either. I still like walking and reading. I guess if it was raining too hard I would listen but I like reading better or listening to my ipod.
> sylvia


omg lol

Good thing I didn't see you.For some reason ever since I was a child when I see someone walking, who walks into a pole and such, I absolutely die out laughing.I mean the kind of laughing that is almost uncontrollable.

Ok so I'm weird lol


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

laughing is good for the soul.

I do excesize for health on elliptical. my walking and reading is just for ... stress and pleasure we don't get that many sunny days (I live in a rainforrest)
http://www.nps.gov/glba/
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Me too. If they read at a stop light, how would they know when the light changes to green or not?


By the horns blowing behind them....  (Edit: Susan beat me to it, but then I'm out of town...)

Betsy

(Ann, no fair borrowing my hats while I'm out of town... )


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

ak rain said:


> laughing is good for the soul.
> 
> I do excesize for health on elliptical. my walking and reading is just for ... stress and pleasure we don't get that many sunny days (I live in a rainforrest)
> http://www.nps.gov/glba/
> sylvia


You live in Glacier Bay??

It is beautiful there


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

i like it 
I have been living in different parks since 1988


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (Ann, no fair borrowing my hats while I'm out of town... )


Harrumph! I'll have you know I found my *own* hats!


----------

